

Don’t Waste Your 20s at Google or McKinsey - wallzz
https://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20140727232741-15381-don-t-waste-your-20s-at-google-or-mckinsey

======
dventimi
I disagree slightly about working at a services company like McKinsey. Much of
what he writes is true, of course. However, life is about trade-offs and one
of the benefits of a services company is broad exposure to many clients facing
many problems. This CAN prove valuable later, for those who wish to strike out
on their own by building a useful product or service.

~~~
wallzz
As an old service company employer adviced me, you should not waist more than
3 years at a service company , you never learn anything after that periode ,
you will just waist your time, better move on and build something useful in
small companies.

------
hynahmwxsbyb
If you end up starting a successful company this will in retrospect look like
a brilliant move. But since most startups fail you may find that you are
totally unhireable. There is a small window of opportunity to get these kind
of companies on your CV and to learn from brilliant mentors. You can always go
start a startup afterwards.

------
dynofuz
Completely agree. I learned a lot more working at a startup for the last few
years after working at google for about 3 years.

~~~
wallzz
I think it really depends on the nature of your work at big firms

